# Newbie to showing.



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello everyone I have been a breeder for many years but never been able to show due to not being a driver. I have been to a couple of cat shows and really enjoyed it although found many breeders not very friendly.

Anyway I have a 11 month old boy who is show quality Lovely thick short tail round at the end, Small ears, deep cooper eyes, big round face, short thick set body with sound coat and would love to show him as a active registered stud currently with Fife but in the process of getting him registered with the Gccf.

There is a show run buy the Kentish cat club in October, do you have to be a member of every cat club to entre one of there shows?

Any show advice much appreciated.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You don't have to be a member of a club to enter their show, but people entering 2 or more cats usually find it's cheaper to join.

However all shows are cancelled for the foreseeable future because of covid.

https://www.gccfcats.org/show-calendar

This doesn't stop you getting your cat registered with the gccf ready for when they do start.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Remember to buy your show whites (blanket, litter tray and bowls) before your first show as you cannot guarantee that someone with be there selling them.


----------

